
Welcome in the social streaming music era - jaybol
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504943_162-20083774-10391715.html
======
lautenbach
Odd that they're making the case for (potentially paid) streaming versus
illegal downloading. The more interesting debate, in my mind, is whether
consumers are ready to shift from an ownership model to a subscription model,
not whether consumers should switch from illegal to legal behavior.

